# samsung lcd tv no picture no sound



## jerseymike (Jun 1, 2011)

have a samsung 46" lcd tv....2 years old.....(2 weeks after extended warranty) no picture no sound

no response to remote,,,no response to touch screen controls either....sorry if posted in wrong forum...

help!


----------

